# Tech Metal Scale Full Fretboard Tab



## Gunslinger (Jul 12, 2010)

So I have been playing a few riffs with these notes, but want to know what kind of scale it is (if it even could be one) and the tab of all the other notes on the fretboard.

Tuning-Drop C
|----------------------------|
|----------------------------|
|----------------------------|
|----------------------------|
|-0-1-4-5-7-8-11-12-15-------|
|-0-1-4-5-7-8-11-12-15-------|

Hope someone could take the time to figure this out.

Also, I like Within the Ruins, Veil of Maya. 
So if anyone could tab out a full fretboard tab of that style of scale...
I'm guessing a simple peak at the tab for their songs would help, unfortunately i don't have the time.
Thanks


----------



## shattered (Jul 12, 2010)

Double harmonic scale if you omit the 15


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 12, 2010)

^ Yea that's kinda what it looks like to me too, although I'm not too terribly familiar w/ that scale.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jul 12, 2010)

^It's like phrygian dominant. but with a major7 instead of a minor7.
With C as the tonic it's: C Db E F G Ab B

```
G|---------0-1-4-5
C|-0-1-4-5--------

or on one string

C|-0-1-4-5-7-8-11-12
```


----------



## Moro (Jul 12, 2010)

It would be an 8 note scale. The intervals you have (starting in C) are:

Root - b9 - #9 - M3 - 4th - 5th - b6 - 7th - 8ve

It would be either an artificial scale or it could also be described as Byzantine scale with a sharp 9th. This last one would be the most accurate description, since in the major scales where you have a 9, you can replace it with both a #9 and a b9, a concept taken from the altered scale (the seventh mode of the melodic minor scale).

You have to keep in mind though, that the scale structure is very tricky. You have a sharp 9th and a major 3rd. The sharp 9th could easily be mistaken with a minor 3rd, and the scale feel could get ambiguous, depending on the placement of the notes. You have to keep that under control.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 12, 2010)

All_¥our_Bass;2057460 said:


> ^It's like phrygian dominant. but with a major7 instead of a minor7.
> With C as the tonic it's: C Db E F G Ab B
> 
> ```
> ...


 


that's really funny. i looked it up on google right after seeing this thread and that's EXACTLY what everyone online has been saying. the only problem is i've just recently learned the names of the modes. the modifiers like "dominant" and whatever else are still a tiny bit over my head (you don't have to explain here... this isn't my thread.  )


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jul 12, 2010)

shattered said:


> Double harmonic scale if you omit the 15





All_¥our_Bass;2057460 said:


> ^It's like phrygian dominant. but with a major7 instead of a minor7.






Moro said:


> It would be an 8 note scale. The intervals you have (starting in C) are:
> 
> Root - b9 - #9 - M3 - 4th - 5th - b6 - 7th - 8ve
> 
> ...



All of these are correct.

Here it is up to the twelfth fret, both intervals and note names. That #9/b3 may be optional for you, so I put that note in a square.







(Note: This is an updated image. If anyone's downloaded this before 9:00 PM, Pacific Standard Time, the note names are different. I like this spelling more than what I originally had.)


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 14, 2010)

@SchecterWhore: Once again, I bow before the depth of your knowledge!

You SO need to be my Life Line if I ever get on Who Wants to be a Millionaire - Music Edition!


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jul 14, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> @SchecterWhore: Once again, I bow before the depth of your knowledge!
> 
> You SO need to be my Life Line if I ever get on Who Wants to be a Millionaire - Music Edition!



Thanks dude, but I only made the diagram.


----------



## Soubi7string (Jul 20, 2010)

Tard alert but this is a scale that is prodominant in actual tech metal like brain drill, necrophagist, viraemia, and beneath the massacre right?

Cause I just listened to the two bands dude said he got the main riff/scale from(didn't care for the core but I can respect the chops up until the synchopated rhythm, yech!) and i've been tryin to get that nice 8-bit tech sound and I doth declare those bands doth not have an inkling of tech in them!
But they do have melody out the flaming arse of a hell horse


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jul 20, 2010)

Soubi7string said:


> Tard alert but this is a scale that is prodominant in actual tech metal like brain drill, necrophagist, viraemia, and beneath the massacre right?



Metal across all the styles uses the same four or five scales, practically.


----------

